# Bloodwork results, need thoughts



## hilton24 (Aug 24, 2015)

These are my latest labs, still waiting on total T4. I'm on 1 1/2 grain of WP Thyroid, was on 2 grains but my Dr lowered me because of my June bloodwork and my T3 for her was to high.. I did not want to be lowered. She also wanted to put me on compound T4 and I tried it a couple of times but I felt worse on it, so I stopped taking it and my T4 had gotten alittle lower. Can I get anyone's opinions on these results? I appreciate any help

Thyroglobulin .03 range 2.8-40.9
Anti-TPO 29(high) range <9
TSH .02 range .46-4.68
T3 Total 116 range 76-181
T3 Free 3.7 range 2.3-4.2
T3 Reverse 14 range 8-25
T4 Free .70 range .78-2.19


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT-3 looks , FT-4 a bit low, but if you are on WP Thyroid that is a medication heavy concentration of T3, your FT-4 will tend to be lower. Hopefully someone on a similar med will chime in.

Total numbers don't give an accurate picture of thyroid hormones, the Free numbers do.

Would you mind posting your June labs?


----------



## hilton24 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lovlkn, thank you for responding. My June labs I was on Naturethroid 2 grains since Nov 2014(originally started on a grain in a half but upped it myself to 2 grains in April because of my symptoms.

June labs-
T3 Free 4.0 range 2.3-4.2
T3 Total 132 range 76-181
T4 Free .76 range .78-2.19
TSH .02 range .46-4.68
Anti-TPO 29(high) range <9
Thyroglobulin AB 1 range <=1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Your Free T3 should be the criteria used regarding the titration of your med. Your numbers look excellent! And when taking any exogenous source of T3, one expects the FT4 to be lower.

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Info on the FREE T3 above. Welcome to the board!


----------



## hilton24 (Aug 24, 2015)

Andros

So me still feeling bad would have nothing to do with my thyroid then since my numbers look excellent?


----------



## hilton24 (Aug 24, 2015)

Andros

I forgot yes I've had an ultrasound but it was a couple of yrs ago and my thyroid looked good


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did you feel better in June on the higher dose? If so, I say push to get back on it. Some people do better with a FT3 in the higher end of the range.


----------



## hilton24 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jenny V,

I did not tons better but better than I do now. I'm having different symptoms/issues going on since she lowered my dose. 
Do you think maybe I should give the compound T4, along with the WP Thyroid another chance?


----------



## hilton24 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jenny V my first sentence had a mind of its own..Lol
I felt better than I do now just not alot


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Is your TSH usually .02?

Do you consistently have your labs drawn at the same time of day?

Do you take your thyroid replacement medications prior to your draw?


----------



## hilton24 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lovlkn, my TSH has only been this low since I've been on NDT. When I was on T4 only it was normally between 1-2.5. But I have never ever felt good on just T4 that's why I asked to be switched to NDT


----------



## hilton24 (Aug 24, 2015)

I do have my labs done first thing in the am and I do NOT take my meds prior to testing


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I am wondering if you need to have a reverse T3 test run. Sometimes when people run a high FT3 and a low FT4, they've got high rT3 which means the T3 isn't getting into the cells and utilized properly, it's just building up in the bloodstream.


----------



## hilton24 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jenny V

I did have a Reverse T3 test, it was 14 range 8-25


----------

